# New Stihl MS660 Magnum!!!!



## stihl 440 (Mar 1, 2008)

I went to my dealer today and bought a brand new Stihl MS660 Magnum! I went in and talked to my dealer about 395's and 660's for awhile. Later on in the conversation I said, "I'll pick up that 660 I said I was going to get today". So he went in the back and got one in a box and I paid him and he set it up for me with 24" stihl ES bar and stihl RSK, filled it up with mix and bar oil and he took me in the back of the shop and he fired it up and tuned it. It runs/starts really good. When he was done tuning it he had a big smile on his face and said "That's one aggressive saw" I laughed and said "yep". I brought it home and fired it up and put it in the wood and it is really tight like all stihl's when new. But the best part is, is the price. I paid $870.00 powerhead only......this dealer is my buddy and he gave me a deal on this one!LOL It was close $1000 out the door...actually $975 all set up and ready to go. The muffler won't last long though, needs dual ported...HA HA, LOL!!:greenchainsaw:  :greenchainsaw:    :greenchainsaw:


----------



## huskydave (Mar 1, 2008)

You better order that dualport now! You will be glad you did. 660 is a great saw.


----------



## 04ultra (Mar 1, 2008)

stihl 440 said:


> I went to my dealer today and bought a brand new Stihl MS660 Magnum! I went in and talked to my dealer about 395's and 660's for awhile. Later on in the conversation I said, "I'll pick up that 660 I said I was going to get today". So he went in the back and got one in a box and I paid him and he set it up for me with 24" stihl ES bar and stihl RSK, filled it up with mix and bar oil and he took me in the back of the shop and he fired it up and tuned it. It runs/starts really good. When he was done tuning it he had a big smile on his face and said "That's one aggressive saw" I laughed and said "yep". I brought it home and fired it up and put it in the wood and it is really tight like all stihl's when new. But the best part is, is the price. I paid $870.00 powerhead only......this dealer is my buddy and he gave me a deal on this one!LOL It was close $1000 out the door...actually $975 all set up and ready to go. The muffler won't last long though, needs dual ported...HA HA, LOL!!:greenchainsaw:  :greenchainsaw:    :greenchainsaw:




Great saw.....Congrats

DP is a must have


.


----------



## stihl 440 (Mar 1, 2008)

*Dp*



huskydave said:


> You better order that dualport now! You will be glad you did. 660 is a great saw.



As soon as it breaks in a little, I'm going to do my muffler mod to it. It will be a walker style 3/4" dual pipes out of the top corners and angled to the side.:greenchainsaw:


----------



## Dadatwins (Mar 1, 2008)

Nice price on a great saw, best of luck with it. :greenchainsaw:


----------



## stihl 440 (Mar 1, 2008)

*660*



Dadatwins said:


> Nice price on a great saw, best of luck with it. :greenchainsaw:



Thanks!!:greenchainsaw:


----------



## oldsaw (Mar 1, 2008)

stihl 440 said:


> I went to my dealer today and bought a brand new Stihl MS660 Magnum! I went in and talked to my dealer about 395's and 660's for awhile. Later on in the conversation I said, "I'll pick up that 660 I said I was going to get today". So he went in the back and got one in a box and I paid him and he set it up for me with 24" stihl ES bar and stihl RSK, filled it up with mix and bar oil and he took me in the back of the shop and he fired it up and tuned it. It runs/starts really good. When he was done tuning it he had a big smile on his face and said "That's one aggressive saw" I laughed and said "yep". I brought it home and fired it up and put it in the wood and it is really tight like all stihl's when new. But the best part is, is the price. I paid $870.00 powerhead only......this dealer is my buddy and he gave me a deal on this one!LOL It was close $1000 out the door...actually $975 all set up and ready to go. The muffler won't last long though, needs dual ported...HA HA, LOL!!:greenchainsaw:  :greenchainsaw:    :greenchainsaw:



Now, when you go to the saw shop, you will be seen differently, as a man with a "real" saw. No more will you be seen as the "consumer type". It's a nice "bomb" to drop every now and then.

I've used it half a dozen times. Once last month. Suburban store where all chains were green, even on the 441 they had on the floor. Another one was going on about how great a 660 is and how it isn't a saw for just "anyone", then I told him "I know, I have one". Then he started telling me about 880s, and I got to tell him that I owned a 3120 too. Took all the wind out of his sails. Then he didn't understand what square ground chain was, but they had a sample on the display. This will be your future now, you are one of the chainsaw gods of suburbia.

Mark


----------



## Tzed250 (Mar 1, 2008)

Welcome to the club!!!


----------



## stihl 440 (Mar 1, 2008)

*thanks!!*



oldsaw said:


> Now, when you go to the saw shop, you will be seen differently, as a man with a "real" saw. No more will you be seen as the "consumer type". It's a nice "bomb" to drop every now and then.
> 
> I've used it half a dozen times. Once last month. Suburban store where all chains were green, even on the 441 they had on the floor. Another one was going on about how great a 660 is and how it isn't a saw for just "anyone", then I told him "I know, I have one". Then he started telling me about 880s, and I got to tell him that I owned a 3120 too. Took all the wind out of his sails. Then he didn't understand what square ground chain was, but they had a sample on the display. This will be your future now, you are one of the chainsaw gods of suburbia.
> 
> Mark



Thanks mark, that was a great post!!LOL I know I will be seen differently now, but I never was the consumer type.....well maybe before I started logging!LOL But this is a saw that I have ALWAYS wanted, and now I got it, so now I'm happy...well for now anyway.LOL:greenchainsaw:


----------



## stihl 440 (Mar 1, 2008)

*660*



Tzed250 said:


> Welcome to the club!!!



yep, it's a cub to be in alright!!LOL Thanks!!!:greenchainsaw:


----------



## gregz (Mar 1, 2008)

congrats on the new 66. let's see some action pics.:greenchainsaw:


----------



## huskydave (Mar 1, 2008)

Im with gregz. We need at least some teaser pics of that brand new 660.:greenchainsaw:


----------



## stihl 440 (Mar 1, 2008)

*cellphone*



huskydave said:


> Im with gregz. We need at least some teaser pics of that brand new 660.:greenchainsaw:



I only got cell phone pics, and I still don't know how to post pics on here though. I agree I need a good camera!!LOL:greenchainsaw: I'll see what I can do!!


----------



## 04ultra (Mar 1, 2008)

DP 660


----------



## stihl 440 (Mar 1, 2008)

*660*

OK, here it goes. It is a VERY crappy cell phone pic. But it's a pic... It's on my garage floor which is dirty right now...


----------



## 04ultra (Mar 1, 2008)

Nice


----------



## RiverRat2 (Mar 1, 2008)

*+ 10*



04ultra said:


> Great saw.....Congrats
> 
> DP is a must have
> 
> ...



what he said!!!



Tzed250 said:


> Welcome to the club!!!


----------



## 04ultra (Mar 1, 2008)

RiverRat2 said:


> what he said!!!






I dont know much about the 660 ....Just from what I have read......


----------



## RiverRat2 (Mar 1, 2008)

stihl 440 said:


> OK, here it goes. It is a VERY crappy cell phone pic. But it's a pic... It's on my garage floor which is dirty right now...



Schweeet!!!!! 

*Dual Port Dual Port Dual Port Dual Port Dual Port Dual Port Dual Port Dual Port!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Dual Port Dual Port Dual Port Dual Port Dual Port Dual Port Dual Port Dual Port!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## Bowtie (Mar 1, 2008)

Ok, boys, y'all say dual port. Anyone know where I can get one for my Lakerized 064?


----------



## 04ultra (Mar 1, 2008)

Bowtie said:


> Ok, boys, y'all say dual port. Anyone know where I can get one for my Lakerized 064?





From lakerizer..................


----------



## Bowtie (Mar 1, 2008)

04ultra said:


> From lakerizer..................



LOL, never thought about that...


----------



## RiverRat2 (Mar 1, 2008)

Bowtie said:


> Ok, boys, y'all say dual port. Anyone know where I can get one for my Lakerized 064?



If Andy doesnt hook you up,,, Let me know I might have something for ya!!!!

But I dont know since I missed out on the 088!!! :bang: :bang: :bang: :bang: 



*Just Kidding,,,,,, *


----------



## Bowtie (Mar 1, 2008)

RiverRat2 said:


> If Andy doesnt hook you up,,, Let me know I might have something for ya!!!!
> 
> But I dont know since I missed out on the 088!!! :bang: :bang: :bang: :bang:
> 
> ...



I should have NEEVVVEEEERRRRR posted pics of that thing...lol seriously, I did give first dibs to an old crane operator buddy, and he is happy with it. If he gets bored with it I will snatch it up again.


----------



## Tzed250 (Mar 1, 2008)

stihl 440 said:


> OK, here it goes. It is a VERY crappy cell phone pic. But it's a pic... It's on my garage floor which is dirty right now...



Is that the 3003 000 4030 25" bar?


----------



## Lakeside53 (Mar 1, 2008)

Bowtie said:


> Ok, boys, y'all say dual port. Anyone know where I can get one for my Lakerized 064?



It has the 066 muffler, so just get the dual port 066 front, and retune the carb...


----------



## Lakeside53 (Mar 1, 2008)

RiverRat2 said:


> If Andy doesnt hook you up,,, Let me know I might have something for ya!!!!
> 
> But I dont know since I missed out on the 088!!! :bang: :bang: :bang: :bang:
> 
> ...



No... you just missed my 084., :greenchainsaw: 

but... I have a very nice 088 ... for the right $$$$$$$$$$$$ I might sell...


----------



## stihl 440 (Mar 1, 2008)

*bar*



Tzed250 said:


> Is that the 3003 000 4030 25" bar?



No, it is the 3003 000 8830 bar smaller tip, not the wide sproket nose. It is the same tip as my 440/460/066 bars, and I have spare tips....:greenchainsaw:  I'll try to get more pics tommorrow....


----------



## RiverRat2 (Mar 1, 2008)

*You Bung Hole!!!!! Kiwi [email protected]@@zzzzzzhole*



Lakeside53 said:


> No... you just missed my 084., :greenchainsaw:
> 
> but... I have a very nice 088 ... for the right $$$$$$$$$$$$ I might sell...



You can expect a Phone call immediately!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## RiverRat2 (Mar 1, 2008)

RiverRat2 said:


> You can expect a Phone call immediately!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Straight to his phone mail!!!!!!


----------



## StihltheOne (Mar 1, 2008)

Nice saw man I LOVE mine!! I gotta get a DP for it though, soon, hows a person get hooked up with one?? Thanks!! Now that you have the 660, I give you about 3 months and you will be eyeballing the 88!! CAS is cool!


----------



## stihl 440 (Mar 2, 2008)

*2100*



StihltheOne said:


> Nice saw man I LOVE mine!! I gotta get a DP for it though, soon, hows a person get hooked up with one?? Thanks!! Now that you have the 660, I give you about 3 months and you will be eyeballing the 88!! CAS is cool!



HA HA, my dealer has a 2100xp husky that is a little tired and needs rebuilt that I'm going to buy and rebuild. He also has a basket case 084 that is a customer's, and the customer is thinking of selling it....he said I get first dibbs. I do want an 084, and dolmar 166. I do agree I have CD and my dealer knows it too. I go to him "I don't need a brand new 395, I want a used one". He goes "Yes you do, you need a new one" and laughed. I said "I know" and laughed...LOLOLOL!:greenchainsaw:


----------



## Tzed250 (Mar 2, 2008)

StihltheOne said:


> Nice saw man I LOVE mine!! I gotta get a DP for it though, soon, hows a person get hooked up with one?? Thanks!! Now that you have the 660, I give you about 3 months and you will be eyeballing the 88!! CAS is cool!



You need Stihl part # 1122 140 0800


----------



## oldirty (Mar 2, 2008)

congrats on that saw 440. i just got mine about 10 tanks ago and everytime i cut with the thing it just keeps getting stronger. i like this saw.....alot.

doesnt spin the rpms all that quick but she dont need to with the muscle she got.

and yes you might "need" that DP muffler. there's one on mine.


----------



## Tzed250 (Mar 2, 2008)

stihl 440 said:


> No, it is the 3003 000 8830 bar smaller tip, not the wide sproket nose. It is the same tip as my 440/460/066 bars, and I have spare tips....:greenchainsaw:  I'll try to get more pics tommorrow....



Right, the 11 tooth sprocket nose. I bought the 4030 25 incher because the bar catalog says that to run an 8 pin sprocket on the 8830 you have to go to an 85dl chain.


----------



## stihl 440 (Mar 2, 2008)

*chain*



Tzed250 said:


> Right, the 11 tooth sprocket nose. I bought the 4030 25 incher because the bar catalog says that to run an 8 pin sprocket on the 8830 you have to go to an 85dl chain.



OK, glad to know that. But I prolly won't be running an 8 pin on this saw, unless I change my mind someday. If so, then I can have my dealer spin a chain up custom....:greenchainsaw:


----------



## 7sleeper (Mar 2, 2008)

stihl 440 said:


> OK, here it goes. It is a VERY crappy cell phone pic. But it's a pic... It's on my garage floor which is dirty right now...



I believe you should be reported and excluded from the forum for 1. using low image quality pics, and 2. for not cleaning such a wonderful piece of equipment regularly!!

 Just kidding 

7sleeper

I wish I wasn`t so envious


----------



## stihl 440 (Mar 2, 2008)

*saws*



7sleeper said:


> I believe you should be reported and excluded from the forum for 1. using low image quality pics, and 2. for not cleaning such a wonderful piece of equipment regularly!!
> 
> Just kidding
> 
> ...



Actually, my logging buddies make fun of me for this...but I do clean all my saws up every night after working them. Prolly why my 460/440 still look really good. As far as right now it is clean....I need to log with it though. As soon as work starts back up (prolly april sometime). Even my dealer told me nobody is logging right now.:greenchainsaw:


----------



## 2000ssm6 (Mar 2, 2008)

Welcome to the 660 club, a club where your wallet    

It is worth the tears though, put on a long bar and she will purr. I use 32" with mine, I want a 42" but don't know what for.


----------



## stihl 440 (Mar 2, 2008)

*24"*



2000ssm6 said:


> Welcome to the 660 club, a club where your wallet
> 
> It is worth the tears though, put on a long bar and she will purr. I use 32" with mine, I want a 42" but don't know what for.



It's going to wear a 24" prolly all of it's life. Around here a 24" is a pretty big bar and a 36" is monsterous....:greenchainsaw:


----------



## bluequill56 (Mar 2, 2008)

Cool saw! You'll love it. I've got maybe half a dozen tanks through mine. Gets better all the time. I'm even limbing with the thing trying to get run time on it. Can't wait til it's broke in!



2000ssm6 said:


> Welcome to the 660 club, a club where your wallet
> 
> It is worth the tears though, put on a long bar and she will purr. I use 32" with mine, I want a 42" but don't know what for.



I've thought of every reason to NOT get a 42" bar (don't even need the 32"), but still haven't talked myself out of it. Probably won't do anyting with it but bolt it on and ogle. But I think it's going to happen..... Man, I bet that looks bad!


----------



## Former Saw Builder (Mar 2, 2008)

Just nothing better than a brand new saw


----------



## stihl 440 (Mar 2, 2008)

*right*



EdRitchey said:


> Just nothing better than a brand new saw



You got that right!!:greenchainsaw:


----------



## stihl 440 (Mar 2, 2008)

*066/660*

For those of you that are wondering what my 066 looks like and the muffler mod I talk about, here it is....more 660 pics comming as well!! Still crappy cell phone pics but they will do...:greenchainsaw:


----------



## Dok (Mar 2, 2008)

You've talked me into it, my next saw is a 660 :hmm3grin2orange: 
Dok


----------



## stihl 440 (Mar 2, 2008)

*660*



Dok said:


> You've talked me into it, my next saw is a 660 :hmm3grin2orange:
> Dok



HA HA HA, you got CD BAD!!!!!!LOLOLOLOLOLOL!:greenchainsaw:


----------



## bluequill56 (Mar 2, 2008)

stihl 440 said:


> For those of you that are wondering what my 066 looks like and the muffler mod I talk about, here it is....more 660 pics comming as well!! Still crappy cell phone pics but they will do...:greenchainsaw:



Cool mod! Just curious, though. Seems like it would aim the exhaust right at the log when bucking the bigger stuff? Does that cause any problems? Pretty loud? Been thinking about opening mine up a bit more, just thinking about how to do it.


----------



## stihl 440 (Mar 2, 2008)

*066*



bluequill56 said:


> Cool mod! Just curious, though. Seems like it would aim the exhaust right at the log when bucking the bigger stuff? Does that cause any problems? Pretty loud?



The exhaust gasses sort of hit the log at an angle and bounce off. I haven't had it cause problems yet, I have cut with it a good bit so far. It ain't that loud, not as loud as you would think. I can stand it without earmuffs. It did leave 2 burn marks on a dead buckskin (barkless) whiteoak that I was bucking though. I cut a couple like that lately. It sounds awesome, has a steady rumble to it. The pipes are still behind the spikes so they don't hit the log when bucking or felling. I like it. Oh btw, they are two 3/4"-1/2" copper adapters, brazed in, small end in muffler.:greenchainsaw:


----------



## bluequill56 (Mar 2, 2008)

Cool! Got an extra cover laying around. Recon I'll give it a whirl. Bet it does sound good!

Thanks,
Shane.


----------



## stihl 440 (Mar 2, 2008)

*pics*



Dok said:


> You've talked me into it, my next saw is a 660 :hmm3grin2orange:
> Dok



Do these pics help???!!???!!???LOL:greenchainsaw:


----------



## oldsaw (Mar 2, 2008)

stihl 440 said:


> Do these pics help???!!???!!???LOL:greenchainsaw:



Saw Pron, that'll "help".

Mark


----------



## blsnelling (Mar 2, 2008)

stihl 440 said:


> As soon as it breaks in a little, I'm going to do my muffler mod to it. It will be a walker style 3/4" dual pipes out of the top corners and angled to the side.:greenchainsaw:



I'll tell you this much. It sounds awesome! That size should be fine. That's what I measured and calculated for mine.


----------



## Dok (Mar 2, 2008)

stihl 440 said:


> Do these pics help???!!???!!???LOL:greenchainsaw:



You're a bad man, go away! (wife was reading over my shoulder) I've been shopping for while for a larger saw. I'm running a 24" on the 440 and it is unimpressive in dry oak. The 24" is the length I need for what I"m cutting and I want a second, larger bar for the big trunks. I've looked at the Dolmar 7900 and Husky 390 but I think the 660 is the way to go. Great dealer and great saw and this thread just reinforces that opinion. I just need to scape up the $1000 :hmm3grin2orange: 
Dok


----------



## Hugenpoet (Mar 2, 2008)

stihl 440 said:


> Thanks mark, that was a great post!!LOL I know I will be seen differently now, but I never was the consumer type.....well maybe before I started logging!LOL But this is a saw that I have ALWAYS wanted, and now I got it, so now I'm happy...well for now anyway.LOL:greenchainsaw:



Awesome saw. Very happy that you now have the MS660 which you have *ALWAYS wanted*. You got a great price as well. Congrats.


----------



## stihl 440 (Mar 2, 2008)

*ha ha*



Dok said:


> You're a bad man, go away! (wife was reading over my shoulder) I've been shopping for while for a larger saw. I'm running a 24" on the 440 and it is unimpressive in dry oak. The 24" is the length I need for what I"m cutting and I want a second, larger bar for the big trunks. I've looked at the Dolmar 7900 and Husky 390 but I think the 660 is the way to go. Great dealer and great saw and this thread just reinforces that opinion. I just need to scape up the $1000 :hmm3grin2orange:
> Dok



HA HA, wanting is the easy part, scraping up the grand is the hard part!LOLOL I know I'm bad.....lolololololol:greenchainsaw:


----------



## sILlogger (Mar 2, 2008)

Dok said:


> You're a bad man, go away! (wife was reading over my shoulder) I've been shopping for while for a larger saw. I'm running a 24" on the 440 and it is unimpressive in dry oak. The 24" is the length I need for what I"m cutting and I want a second, larger bar for the big trunks. I've looked at the Dolmar 7900 and Husky 390 but I think the 660 is the way to go. Great dealer and great saw and this thread just reinforces that opinion. I just need to scape up the $1000 :hmm3grin2orange:
> Dok



gonna rub it in a little more....ha ha ha!! nice saw 440!! i'm a bad bad man...


----------



## Bowtie (Mar 2, 2008)

*You can post silly pics like this when ya have a big saw, lol*


----------



## stihl 440 (Mar 2, 2008)

*yes*



sILlogger said:


> gonna rub it in a little more....ha ha ha!! nice saw 440!! i'm a bad bad man...



Yes you are SI, YOU are a VERY bad man!! BTW, thanks!!:greenchainsaw:


----------



## stihl 440 (Mar 2, 2008)

*064*



Bowtie said:


>



You gettin' that 064 broke in bowtie? Is that a HUSKY I see in the background?LOLOLOLOLOLOL:greenchainsaw:


----------



## Tzed250 (Mar 2, 2008)

Dok said:


> You're a bad man, go away! (wife was reading over my shoulder) I've been shopping for while for a larger saw. I'm running a 24" on the 440 and it is unimpressive in dry oak. The 24" is the length I need for what I"m cutting and I want a second, larger bar for the big trunks. I've looked at the Dolmar 7900 and Husky 390 but I think the 660 is the way to go. Great dealer and great saw and this thread just reinforces that opinion. I just need to scape up the $1000 :hmm3grin2orange:
> Dok



Don't look at this,


----------



## Dok (Mar 3, 2008)

(hands over eyes) la la la la la la la la la la la la la la la la la la
:censored: I looked :jawdrop: 
Dok


----------



## blsnelling (Mar 3, 2008)

Some love the square lines of the old 066. But I've got to say that a new MS660 has got to be the best looking saw out there, bar none!


----------



## NPKenny (Mar 3, 2008)

blsnelling said:


> Some love the square lines of the old 066. But I've got to say that a new MS660 has got to be the best looking saw out there, bar none!



Amen!!


----------



## blsnelling (Mar 3, 2008)

If the right deal came along, I'd sell my ported 066 RL and do a MS660. I just like the MS660 lines, err curves


----------



## Wortown Mick (Mar 3, 2008)

Hm, its got the old style caps 
I like the new style alot betterer

Nice saw regardless.


----------



## 04ultra (Mar 3, 2008)

blsnelling said:


> If the right deal came along, I'd sell my ported 066 RL and do a MS660. I just like the MS660 lines, err curves






I agree .....I like the late 066'a and the 660's best........


----------



## stihl 440 (Mar 3, 2008)

*066*



04ultra said:


> I agree .....I like the late 066'a and the 660's best........



My 066 is the late model as well.:greenchainsaw:


----------



## stihl 440 (Mar 3, 2008)

*done*



Dok said:


> (hands over eyes) la la la la la la la la la la la la la la la la la la
> :censored: I looked :jawdrop:
> Dok



You're done for now!!LOLOLOLOL:greenchainsaw:


----------



## Vincent (Mar 3, 2008)

*balance of a 660*

Hi,
to be honest I do not need such a big thing. A 2.9 kW saw is big enough for firewood. My 288 has cut a lot of wood before she came to me. And the longyeargirlfriend said: If you want the toy then buy it! OK it is the money of a month but I went to one of this bastardic dealers. He would sell me only a 25" bar - because of the balance.
Tell me something about!
Cheers
Vincent


----------



## bluequill56 (Mar 3, 2008)

Vincent said:


> Hi,
> to be honest I do not need such a big thing. A 2.9 kW saw is big enough for firewood. My 288 has cut a lot of wood before she came to me. And the longyeargirlfriend said: If you want the toy then buy it! OK it is the money of a month but I went to one of this bastardic dealers. He would sell me only a 25" bar - because of the balance.
> Tell me something about!
> Cheers
> Vincent



Balance only matters when you're carrying the saw. In a log, balance is irrelevant. Short bars cut better because of less frictional power loss, so if all you need is 25" it will absolutely rip! But the 660 (If I understand you correctly, you are looking at a 660) is capable of pulling up to a 36" bar, so if that's the saw you are getting, put whatever bar on it you need/want. Can't believe you're dealer is mandating what bar you have to get. Tell him the wall fell! 

BTW - Y'all make some great saws over there. Thanks!


----------



## StihltheOne (Mar 3, 2008)

EdRitchey said:


> Just nothing better than a brand new saw


I have to say that 2 new saws wood be better


----------



## reachtreeservi (Mar 3, 2008)

blsnelling said:


> Some love the square lines of the old 066. But I've got to say that a new MS660 has got to be the best looking saw out there, bar none!



I totally agree. My 660 is my favorite saw.


----------



## Boogieman142 (Apr 4, 2008)

got a 660 a few weeks back, love it. It is stock...for now.


----------



## stihl 440 (Apr 4, 2008)

*modded*



Boogieman142 said:


> got a 660 a few weeks back, love it. It is stock...for now.



When modded they wake clear up! In modded form they are very impressive saws.....that's for sure!lol:greenchainsaw:


----------



## William Balaska (Apr 4, 2008)

I just picked mine up last week actually I still haven't touched it. Aren't the hi and low adjustments capped, I noticed you stated the dealer tuned it when you picked it up?


----------



## Lakeside53 (Apr 4, 2008)

yes.. they have limiter caps... Won't be a problem unless you're modding the muffler etc.


----------



## stihl 440 (Apr 4, 2008)

*yup*



Lakeside53 said:


> yes.. they have limiter caps... Won't be a problem unless you're modding the muffler etc.



Yup!:greenchainsaw:


----------



## teacherman (Apr 5, 2008)

Lakeside53 said:


> No... you just missed my 084., :greenchainsaw:
> 
> but... I have a very nice 088 ... for the right $$$$$$$$$$$$ I might sell...





The 084 is a NICE SAW! RLAFBOH (runs really well)

And it's all MINE!!!! BUHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAA:chainsawguy: :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## teacherman (Apr 5, 2008)

Andy, when you decide to turn loose of your 066/660, can 
I have first crack at it? 

Otherwise, 04Ultra will get it, and he has already reached his quota....


----------



## Lakeside53 (Apr 5, 2008)

teacherman said:


> Andy, when you decide to turn loose of your 066/660, can
> I have first crack at it?
> 
> Otherwise, 04Ultra will get it, and he has already reached his quota....



I'd have to be nutz (or broke) to sell my 066/660!


----------



## joesawer (Apr 5, 2008)

Lakeside53 said:


> I'd have to be nutz (or broke) to sell my 066/660!



You mean that you are not nutz?


----------



## chainshawman (Apr 8, 2008)

*Good Saw !*

I have had 18 of these over the years starting with the first 66 S they made, had the little red light on the side to help tune it but had bad ignition it would short out if it got to much powdery snow on it, Once that was taken care of I have had years of great cutting! These saws, to me, are great because they are big enough to cut pretty big trees but they are not too big to cut little timber. I run a 30 inch cannon bar and 50 ga chain. You will have nothing but good luck with your new ms 660 oh yes that is a very good deal you got.


----------



## teacherman (Apr 8, 2008)

Lakeside53 said:


> I'd have to be nutz (or broke) to sell my 066/660!



Almonds OK? Or wood you prefer pecans? I wood..................
Lemme know how much it is....................heheheheheheeeee


----------



## chainshawman (Apr 8, 2008)

Any of you guys out there working or are you down for spring breakup ?


----------



## Yasha (Apr 8, 2008)

Congrats on the 660! Great price too!!!


----------



## diesel3408 (Jan 13, 2010)

I just bought a 660 on Monday I want a muffler already porter but not from eBay where can I send a money order to get one, woods does it out of his garage I think but i don't know any contacts I modded my 290 by just cutting bigger holes and bypassing the cat but I want a muffler that looks like it has stacks on it or Something crazy.did you look in the manual it comes with you can get an electric handelbar heater for the ms 660 lol usuily when I'm working my hands don't get cold unless I'm on the bobcat or the case but y would you need a heater on a chainsaw your "suposed to wear gloves" anyways


----------



## gregz (Jan 13, 2010)

04ultra said:


> DP 660



Just go to your local stihl dealer and order a foctory dual port muffler cover. 
EZ port job


----------



## nmurph (Jan 13, 2010)

290's don't have "cat's" or dogs, either.


----------



## Evan (Jan 13, 2010)

mines a dual port. this saw actualy had the factory dual port cover on it but i got rid of it i dont like them.




got rid of the junk inside it.




factory opening is also opend to its maximum. this would help it alot by itself




got bored and tried making a diamond plate cover while i wated on the factory non dual port cover


----------



## Freyboy23 (Jan 13, 2010)

Congrats on the New saw man!


----------



## diesel3408 (Jan 13, 2010)

nmurph said:


> 290's don't have "cat's" or dogs, either.



That's strange cause I bought a new muffler cause it was ratteling and I nodded the old one and cut it open to see what was ratteling and it was the media that's like in the cat of a car, and my ms290 farmboss came with one dog on the inside maby u got a lot of hear say my its a 2008 and my buddy fits a ms 390 and it comes with one spike and the same muffler


----------



## Locust Cutter (Feb 28, 2010)

*MS 660 Dual Port*

After a dual port muffler is installed, how much more do you have to richen it up? Will the adjustment caps get in the way?


----------



## mtngun (Feb 28, 2010)

Locust Cutter said:


> After a dual port muffler is installed, how much more do you have to richen it up? Will the adjustment caps get in the way?


When I added a dual port cover to an 066 that already had an enlarged single port, there was no change in the carb tuning. Your mileage may vary.

A saw should be retuned from time to time whether you mod the muffler or not, so by all means, check the carb tuning if you install a dual port. It sounds like you are new to carb tuning. Madsen's tutorial  is a good place to start.


----------



## Locust Cutter (Mar 1, 2010)

I'm not new to carb tuning, but I'm nowhere near as proficient on 2-strokes as I am on 4-strokes from lawnmowers to around the 900cfm class,...


----------



## Boogieman142 (Mar 1, 2010)

richen it up so it blubbers but then when you load it in the cut it smoothens out.


----------



## Meadow Beaver (Mar 1, 2010)

Congrats, but where's the full wrap? :monkey:


----------



## little buddy (May 19, 2012)

oldsaw said:


> Now, when you go to the saw shop, you will be seen differently, as a man with a "real" saw. No more will you be seen as the "consumer type". It's a nice "bomb" to drop every now and then.
> 
> I've used it half a dozen times. Once last month. Suburban store where all chains were green, even on the 441 they had on the floor. Another one was going on about how great a 660 is and how it isn't a saw for just "anyone", then I told him "I know, I have one". Then he started telling me about 880s, and I got to tell him that I owned a 3120 too. Took all the wind out of his sails. Then he didn't understand what square ground chain was, but they had a sample on the display. This will be your future now, you are one of the chainsaw gods of suburbia.
> 
> Mark


Wow, thats a great price!!! I paid $1,150 for powerhead only last monday for my new 660. Shoot!


----------



## RiverRat2 (May 19, 2012)

little buddy said:


> Wow, thats a great price!!! I paid $1,150 for powerhead only last monday for my new 660. Shoot!



Dude,,, you're chasin a four year old thread?????


----------



## Chris hibshman (Nov 1, 2018)

huskydave said:


> Im with gregz. We need at least some teaser pics of that brand new 660.:greenchainsaw:


Where's the pictures at


----------



## Deleted member 135597 (Nov 1, 2018)

RiverRat2 said:


> Dude,,, you're chasin a four year old thread?????


Four? Try 10


----------

